# Interactive food and recipe website



## nickvc (Mar 2, 2018)

My partner has created a website and blog about food and cooking, you can just read,add a comment, add a recipe or just learn a few new tricks or cook like your favorite take away. Please have a look and feel free to comment and ask questions.
https://www.gameonfood.com


----------



## anachronism (Mar 2, 2018)

I've just used it to get a recipe for venison steaks, its good.


----------



## patnor1011 (Mar 6, 2018)

And here I am sitting hungry while going through recipes  
Nice Nick. Venison steak is something I had not eaten for many years. 
Just for the record, I can confirm that Jon is steak master chef.


----------



## nickvc (Mar 7, 2018)

Well Pat if you have any favorite recipes just post them, pictures help make them more interesting, the aim is to cover as many types of food as possible contributed by keen cooks.


----------



## patnor1011 (Mar 8, 2018)

Nick, we do have one family favorite which my kids never had enough of no matter how many times I prepare it. 
Next week when I will be off work I will make it again and try to take some pictures. Then I will try to contribute.


----------

